# AceNS Legit Sellers



## jtarules89 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello I am looking for anyone that can hopefully lead me in the right direction of finding what I am looking for. I am looking for a legit United States seller and or re seller to purchase a AceNS for the Nintendo Switch. If their are none that exist, I am looking for a seller and re seller to order one without having to wait months to receive one from China based companies. I greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## wurstpistole (Mar 3, 2019)

Edit


----------



## aos10 (Mar 4, 2019)

Have you ever bought something from Ali express lately and waited for months?
You will mostly wait 3-4 weeks at most.


----------



## jtarules89 (Mar 5, 2019)

aos10 said:


> Have you ever bought something from Ali express lately and waited for months?
> You will mostly wait 3-4 weeks at most.



Not recently, looks like I will have to have a look, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 5, 2019)

jtarules89 said:


> Not recently, looks like I will have to have a look, thanks for the suggestion.


Choose ePacket whenever possible. Usually ePacket arrives in 1-2 weeks for me, unregistered shipping can easily take 3-4 weeks, and registered isn't much faster.


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 13, 2019)

jtarules89 said:


> Hello I am looking for anyone that can hopefully lead me in the right direction of finding what I am looking for. I am looking for a legit United States seller and or re seller to purchase a AceNS for the Nintendo Switch. If their are none that exist, I am looking for a seller and re seller to order one without having to wait months to receive one from China based companies. I greatly appreciate the help.


There are 2 replacements for you, R4s dongle or NS-Atmosphere, and aliexpress is shippig from CN with delivery around 1 month.

Update: 3DS-Flashcard.cc site has R4s Switch in USA stock, but they don't have Ace loader.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Apr 8, 2019)

You could find in AceNS official: http://www.ace3ds.com/ace-3ds-where-to-buy.html


----------

